# Need Help



## nskimehorn (Dec 14, 2005)

I was wondering if someone knows where I can find out how to remove ,rebuild and replace a homelite chainsaw carb. Any help would be greatfully appreciated.


----------



## TimW9 (Dec 11, 2005)

Try this:
http://www.repairspot.com/two_stroke_trouble.html
Shows pictures on the links.


----------



## nskimehorn (Dec 14, 2005)

TimW9 said:


> Try this:
> http://www.repairspot.com/two_stroke_trouble.html
> Shows pictures on the links.


 Hey Tim that worked out great for the rebuild part. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get it out of the homelite saw.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

you'll probally have to get the parts manual on the saw to see what will have to be removed ect , if you give me the model # i can look in my chainsaw book and see if its in there , but after you get the carb out , clean it and look to see if its a zama or walbro , then go to their website and look up the carb model ect an it will give you picture diaphragms on how its put together


----------



## nskimehorn (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok I have it I think it is a Homelite super xl automatic ut # 100453 / ser#483200202
it also has on the side of the saw by the bar 59637 #32


----------

